# Naked and Afraid drinking game



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Every time you can call out a mistake take a drink you won't last the entire program without alot of practice....


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't watch these things, but I've heard about this one and I have no doubt it'd take some build up of tolerance haha


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

All I saw was naked and drinking so here I am! :vs_bananasplit:


----------

